# Diagonal paddle update



## imation (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi all
Progress is slowly being made ,the paddles have now been made. I have discarded the alloy cast paddles in favour of brass,
it adds much needed weight to improve the flywheel effect.
I would like to ask if anyone has any ideas as to where or how I should attach the eccentric bearing, the plans say to
attach to the sponson beam? I assume this is part of a ship. Not wanting to build a boat at this stage any ideas would
be most welcome. 
To our international collegues who seem to have a problem with our language, it's off to the shed this arvo
to make some swarf and crack a couple of tinnies.
Cheers all. 
Mike.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Oct 7, 2011)

Mike

The sponson beam is the outboard beam of the paddlebox.  You need something out there for that bearing to centralize on. Get out your woodworking tools.

Jerry


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 7, 2011)

Mike,

Depending how freely everything pivots on your floats and eccentric operating arms depends on how strong you need to make the eccentric bearing supports. There can be some rather heavy forces generated if the pivots are a little tight.

If you look at the C-o-C below, it shows two methods of support.

The top one, simulating the sponson cover support, would be from wood, and I suppose could be reduced to a cantilever only, if your woodworking skills are up to making strong wooden joints.

The bottom one could be made of metal and screwed directly to your baseplate, and is less intrusive, after you find the ideal position of the eccentric bearing (usually forwards of the main paddle central hub).

I hope this helps.


John


----------



## imation (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I am leaning toward a metal
support, I am off on hollidays for two weeks starting next week.
Only have cylinder drains and some plumbing, then a complete stripdown
paint and baseplate....the end is in sight.

                  Mike.


----------

